# 

## Jacky40

Witam.
Jestem zainteresowany kupnem zagęszczarki i chciałem zapytać jakie polecacie.
Cena do 2500 zł.Czy zagęszczarki TRUEMAX TM 10 są dobre?Czy kupić z silnikiem Hondy czy wystarczy z repliką Hondy?
Planuje układanie kostek brukowych.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## dziubek25077

Kup z silnikiem Hondy.
Zaprocentuje na przyszłość, zamienniki mają czujnik poziomu oleju, jak padnie to mozesz nie zapalić, a sprawdzić olej to 10 sekund roboty.
Polecam firme DROMASZ z Częstochowy,
Ja u nich kupiłem z silnikiem Hondy 5,5 KM, wibrator C-80 (mocniejszy) i waga 90 kg. Świetnie pozagęszczałem i wykorzystam ją jeszcze przy domu wiele razy.
Zapłaciłem 2250 zł, byłem u nich osobiście, mają wszystkie części zamienne, i na serwisie jest dość majgany chłopaczek, wszystko dobrze wytłumaczy itd.
Namiar na firme:
http://www.dromasz.com/
Pozdro !!!

----------


## sledz98

Ja używam zagęszczark firmy PROJECT. Bardzo dobre z silnikami hondy, serwis działa wyśmienicie jak musi (a na szczęście nie musi za często).

----------


## Jacky40

Dzięki za namiary firmy Dromasz.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## monter_12

Hej

Ja od kilku lat kupuję sprzęt w firmie DORKAT w Kuj-Pom.Wysyłają i płacę przy odbiorze.

Najważniejszą rzeczą jest serwis i dostęp do części,a tam mają wszystko!

www.zageszczarki.com

Bardzo solidny sprzęt,najlepsze ceny w kraju.
Inne firmy kupują bezpośrednio od nich i dają jeszcze swoją marżę także warto się tam zgłosić i trochę zaoszczędzić.

Kupiłem kilka zagęszczarek i jestem bardzo zadowolony.Był raz problem z linką do gazu ale to była drobnostka.

Szczerze polecam.

Pozdro

----------


## rafaelplus

Witam!

Co do zagęszczarek project to jestem negatywnie nastawiony gdyż w swojej firmie miałem 2 i obydwie lubiły nawalć w najmniej oczekiwanym momencie i jak na sprzęt za taką cenę są bardzo niedopracowane.

Ja kupuje swój sprzęt zarówno nowy jak i używany w Firmie Szendera, w Ćwiklicach koło Pszczyny.

Oni handlują sprzętem nowym jak i używanym, ale także mają wypożyczalnie sprzętu budowlanego i dają możliwosc przed zakupem wypożyczenia sprzętu i przetestowania go zebyś wiedział co kupujesz i mają to fajne że jak kupis zu nich maszynę to za wypożyczenie niepłacisz!!

Mają serwis jak i części na miejscu. Ja z tą firmą współpracuje już od dłuższego czasu i na chwilę obecna się niezawiodłem, mam nadzieję ze wspólpraca bedzie sie dalej tak układac, a ceny mają lepsze jak www.zagęszczarki.com i przedewszytskim nie robią problemów z uwzględnianiem usterek gwarancyjnych jeśli już takowa sie zdarzy no i mam ich blisko.

Ja tam nikogo nie przekonuje zeby kupować tylko u nich ale chcecie to sprawdźcie: http://wypozyczalnia.szendera.home.pl

Ja jestem zadowolony narazie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## edde

a to co? portal ogłoszeniowy sobie z "wymiany..." zrobiliście?  :ohmy:

----------


## facet27

> Witam.
> Jestem zainteresowany kupnem zagęszczarki i chciałem zapytać jakie polecacie.
> Cena do 2500 zł.Czy zagęszczarki TRUEMAX TM 10 są dobre?Czy kupić z silnikiem Hondy czy wystarczy z repliką Hondy?
> Planuje układanie kostek brukowych.
> Pozdrawiam.


Z takich ciekawostek pracowałem kiedyś z pewnymi ludźmi przy układaniu kostki cieżka ale fajna robota, mieliśmy zagęszczarke domowej roboty czyli kawał grubej blachy + silnik elektryczny + wałek z przyspawanym kawałkiem blachy (jakby się to urwało to masakra) więc dla mnie każda profesjonal;anzagęszarka jest dobra a jeśli z silnikiemHondy to bym był pewny jakości.

pzdr.

----------


## Rafal2222

Witam
posiadam zageszczarke gruntu od firmy dro-masz z seri profesjonal line 102kg z silnikiem honda jest to bardzo dobra zageszczarka, nie psuje sie mam ja juz rok czasu i dziala zupelenie bez awari.

----------


## witek1963

> Witam.
> Jestem zainteresowany kupnem zagęszczarki i chciałem zapytać jakie polecacie.
> Cena do 2500 zł.Czy zagęszczarki TRUEMAX TM 10 są dobre?Czy kupić z silnikiem Hondy czy wystarczy z repliką Hondy?
> Planuje układanie kostek brukowych.
> Pozdrawiam.




Ja kupiłem  zagęszczarkę firmy SZMID, rok temu a teraz kupiłem drugą  i jestem bardzo zadowolony z ich pracy. Jeśli chodzi o silniki to jedną maszynę mam na Hondzie a drugą na replice i obie dobrze pracują, teraz repliki są również bardzo dobre. Z maszynami na szczęście nic się nie dzieje ale jest na nie gwarancja i mają też części zamienne, bo dosłali mi dodatkowy pasek klinowy jak do nich napisałem.

pozdrawiam

----------


## majster3445

Dzień dobry,
Jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany kupnem zagęszczarki, szczerze polecam firmę DRO-MASZ.
Nie ma sensu kupować używki, psuje się często, naprawa kłopotliwa i nie taka tania.
Przerabiałem wszystkie tematy od używek po nowe tzw. firmowe i bardzo drogie.
Do podbudowy mam wackera 500 kg, a do kostki używamy od lat 102 kg firmy dro-masz,  kupiliśmy też 170 kg z rewersem 
 firmy dromasz i daje rade, ponad rok używamy i  to intensywnie i działa bez zarzutu, za 4500 nie kupisz rewersyjnej, która tak dobrze bije.
Serwis w firmie dromasz.....taniocha i od reki.

----------


## przemo1

> Dzień dobry,
> Jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany kupnem zagęszczarki, szczerze polecam firmę .
> Nie ma sensu kupować używki, psuje się często, naprawa kłopotliwa i nie taka tania.
> Przerabiałem wszystkie tematy od używek po nowe tzw. firmowe i bardzo drogie.
> Do podbudowy mam wackera 500 kg, a do kostki używamy od lat 102 kg firmy ....,  kupiliśmy też 170 kg z rewersem 
>  firmy ... i daje rade, ponad rok używamy i  to intensywnie i działa bez zarzutu, za 4500 nie kupisz rewersyjnej, która tak dobrze bije.
> Serwis w firmie .....taniocha i od reki.


Dzień dobry - ale kupiłeś z rabatem dla pracowników?  :spam:

----------

